# Dhcpd on client with dhcp address.



## sossego (Oct 20, 2009)

How do I enter the information for here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/freenbsd-tinydns-sets-up-primary-dns-server/ when there is no static address?


----------



## sossego (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm going to bump this.
More info: How do I set the address of the host- my box- when I am on a dhcp lease myself? I have a different IP on a daily basis.
NIC dc0 (eth1) is connected to the local router which connects to the internet services. NIC rl0 (eth0) isd what I want to use for the laptop or the mother desktop to use to access the internet indirectly through me.
I am not always on the same OS; but, I am always on the same machine.
The tutorial above is what I am following to be able to setup networking.
Secondly, this is the output of uname:

```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD .my.service.provider 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 08:49:13 UTC 2009     root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
How do I provide a hostname when I don't have one myself?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2009)

Dhcpd will be running on rl0, that interface has a fixed address.


----------

